# Pizza MRE



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

About time U.S. Army!

http://www.techinsider.io/mre-pizza-2016-2



> An Army laboratory has figured out how to make ready-to-eat pizza that lasts for three years, and perhaps most surprisingly, it actually tastes good.
> 
> "It's a fully assembled and baked piece of pizza in one package," said Lauren Oleksyk, a food technologist at the US Army's Natick Soldier Research, Development, and Engineering Center, a lab that helps create the military's meals-ready-to-eat (MRE) rations.
> 
> ...


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Now that's a barter item! :2thumb:


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Remember how science fiction movies and tv shows always have things that come to be similar.. Just take Star Trek for instance.

Communicators......Flip phones
Tricorders..... Tablets/smart phones
Replicators..... 3d printing of food.

How about Star Wars....

X34 Landspeeder.... Hovercraft


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

cnsper said:


> Remember how science fiction movies and tv shows always have things that come to be similar.. Just take Star Trek for instance.
> 
> Communicators......Flip phones
> Tricorders..... Tablets/smart phones
> ...


So where is the Black and Decker hydrator from Back to the Future II?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I could see these becoming a soldiers favorite MRE. Pizza is the 5th most heavily consumed food in America (behind hamburgers, hot dogs, french fries and Oreo cookies - according to Fitness Republic) and has a near universal appeal. It looks to me like a square piece of those cheap Totinos party pizzas. Some of the people at work love those nasty things so much that they chipped in a bought 2 counter top pizza ovens just for them. We have 3 kitchens in our HQ and every freezer is packed with frozen pizza and pizza hot pockets.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Grimm said:


> So where is the Black and Decker hydrator from Back to the Future II?


Man that movie is too new yet...:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

cnsper said:


> Man that movie is too new yet...:rofl::rofl::rofl:


But we have hoover boards and the auto lacing Nike sneakers.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Now if only you could get a bacon cheeseburger go stay good for a few years life would be complete.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> We have 3 kitchens in our HQ and every freezer is packed with frozen pizza and pizza hot pockets.


I wonder how people know whose is whose? I have had lots of food stolen out of staff lounges over the years. I wonder if this is ever a problem with people in law enforcement?

The other thing that could be a problem is the line for your turn to make your pizza? We had half an hour lunch and one woman would run in ahead of the rest of us to start her 10 minute fish meal in the only microwave available. There the rest of us sit with our cold leftovers, waiting for her fish to finish. (Ten minute microwave meals should be made at home, not in a space where lots of people need to heat their food on their brief break, IMHO.)


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

The Patrol kitchen freezer is not for individual people's food. Many years ago we stocked it with frozen foods and a money bag. You go in, make a selection, put your cash in the money bag and then make your food. At the end of the week the Senior 3rd Shift Sergeant takes the cash, goes to a grocery store and restocks. From time to time we come up short in which case everyone with bars or stars are expected to throw in $5 or so to make up the difference. What food is selected is based on the wish lists of the officers at the time. When it started the most popular things were chicken pot pies and burritos. Now it's all Totinos and Hot Pockets. The refrigerator is run the same but with soda, energy drinks and sports drinks. Communications has their own kitchen and they do something similar but I am not sure what as I have not been in their kitchen in years. The 3rd kitchen is for the command staff (LT's through Commanders) and they all just bring what they want to eat, no sharing and no money bags. Command staff can't be trusted anyway (ha ha). Technically we have more kitchens as I have my own kitchenette in my office, as does my boss and my direct subordinate but we are all megalomaniacs who refuse to share. 

Everything is pretty regimented here and meal breaks are assigned, so we don't have a ton of people heading in to eat at the same time. So no long lines or angry people waiting for their turn. The only time people seem to get testy is when the blender doesn't get washed (lots of protein shakes are made in that blender). But no one wants a pi$$ed of Sergeant screaming "I am not your Mother! I will not be feeding you from my breast, gently washing your special parts or cleaning up after you!" and throwing your stuff in the trash. So most of the time things get picked up, washed out and put away. I will fire anyone who cooks fish in my building. Okay I might not fire them, but they will be shunned at the least and banished to the furthest regions of this property at the worst.

And did I mention that we have video cameras EVERYWHERE in this building? Unless you are in a shower or sitting on a toilet, you are being surveilled. Even my office has a video camera in it.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> And did I mention that we have video cameras EVERYWHERE in this building? Unless you are in a shower or sitting on a toilet, you are being surveilled. Even my office has a video camera in it.


Intra-department or does that go straight to the feds?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Straight to the Feds! Kidding. Actually it goes to a small group of heavily vetted IT "professionals" with security clearances who maintain video surveillance, audio surveillance, body cam footage, dash cam footage, photographic evidence, digital evidence, voice logger data, conduct GPS tracking, cell phone monitoring, wire tapping, anti-intrusion, social media monitoring, and other related operations / activities. Not to mention keeping our entire departments computer and communications infrastructure up and running 24/7. Of course it is accessible by anyone with credentials and clearance, including the states attorney general's office. We have yet to use to it to track down someone who took a Totinos party pizza without paying for it. But I do have a video of a lawyer picking her nose and... yeah, you know what happened.


----------

